# R35 Group Performance Driver 'Track' Day - Saturday 15th May 2010



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Due to demand, the next of our group training events will run on Saturday 15th May 2010. If you would like to be one of the 8 drivers you may need to shout and pay very quickly. 3 of the places have already been taken. Here's the overview:

An action-packed day run by CAT Driver Training Ltd at Millbrook Proving Ground.

CAT Driver Training is run by Colin and Jo Hoad. Colin used to work for a leading motor manufacturer in the UK as a Vehicle Evaluator and Driver Trainer and has gained extensive experience and qualifications in driver instruction. This includes being certificated to instruct at Millbrook. His life has been spent working with his passion: motor cars - from racing minis to the race preparation of performance cars. He has much experience of vehicles on both road and track and brings a very different approach to driver enjoyment. 

The day is a fast moving experience for 8 owners and their cars to introduce the secrets of performance driving. It is designed to be informative, exciting and fun. The group size is purposefully kept small so that the maximum can be obtained from the day in a highly personalised environment.

There is access to the 5 unique circuits at the renowned Millbrook Proving Ground, a venue that is not normally accessible for ‘track days’ and the general public.

Activities designed for the different circuits are: 
• Learn ‘threshold’ braking from 100+mph on the ‘Mile Straight’ 
• High speed driving, potentially to the maximum of your car, on the banked circuit of the ‘High Speed Circuit’ 
• Drive the demanding ‘Alpine Route’ circuit with its hills, and variety of corners from hairpins to long and sweeping 
• Take on the tight, twisty and challenging ‘Handling Circuit’ 
• Put a car through its paces on the wide open spaces of the ‘Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron’ 
An instructor will accompany you on all the circuits, and the objective is to teach you how to get the best from your car and develop your performance driving skills in a controlled environment and at a pace you are comfortable with.

Short presentations in vehicle dynamics will help you to understand the relationship between driver input and vehicle balance and control. From this comes the appreciation of how to safely drive your vehicle at ‘grip limit’ within the controlled confines of a track environment.

At the end of the day, your new found skills can be put to the test in a timed ‘shoot out’ around a gymkhana-style course laid out on the ‘Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron’. This will be conducted in one of CAT Driver Training’s track prepared cars (normally a Subaru Impreza or a Caterham 7). 

Included in the day are: 
• Professional in car tuition 
• Access to 5 unique circuits at Millbrook Proving Ground 
• Mechanical support from a professional race engineer 
• Lunch and refreshments during the day 
• Timed end of day ‘shoot out’ in one of CAT’s track prepared cars 
• Full emergency services on hand all day 
• 1½ hours driving time with your personal instructor 

6 participants = GTROC Members £355 pp / Non Members £390
8 participants = GTROC Members £340 pp / Non Members £375

Performance Driver ‘Track’ Day Schedule

08:30 – 09:15 Coffee, Introduction, Licence Check, Scrutineering, Safety Briefing & Objectives of the Day
09:15 – 09:20 Drive to Circuits
09:20 – 10:30 Mile Straight
10:30 – 11:40 High Speed Circuit
11:45 – 13:15 Handling Circuit
13:15 – 13:45 Lunch
13:45 – 15:20 Alpine Route
15:20 – 16:00 Understeer/Oversteer
16:00 – 17:00 Gymkhana timed ‘Shoot Out’ – Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron
17:10 Presentation & Debrief
Any Questions
End

Timings & Circuit order may be subject to change on the day depending on circuit activity

Note on noise limits ... to quote me "there is no limit unless you are a Le Mans Prototype or an F1 car". If anyone thinks they can compete at that level on noise, be sure to mention it when booking!

Payment will need to be paid in full by 1st April 2010 directly to CAT at the very latest (Payment can be made by bank transfer, cheque or debit and credit cards. The latter attract merchant fees of 1.94% of the value). A non-refundable deposit of £175 should be made now to reserve your place with the balance paid by the beginning of April. Note: this day is for a maximum of eight people. 

First eight reserves that do not get a place this time will get first refusal on the next Millbrook event likely in Autumn 2010. Other reserves will be contacted about future events as they are planned. 

If you need convincing about the quality of this event, have a look through the feedback from prior Millbrook GTROC Performance Driver 'Track' Day events ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118999-r35-group-performance-driver-track-day-12th-september-2009-a-6.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/70790-dri...ng-ground.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/90999-mil...-24th-may.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80168-gtr...n-7th-oct.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113171-su...track-day.html

Note that if we get enough reserves to put on another event before that potentially planned for later in the year we’ll look at holding another course earlier, so even though the list might be full please do shout if you are interested!

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Come on Geoff (Deposit Paid)
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

The following have previously registered their interest for this group training event:

Kevan F, ERS35, srandall, mnk, mick H, Besty, Come on Geoff, Charlie Brown

I'll send you all a PM but it will be first paid first served to reserve your place. 

Jo


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Get your names on the list fellas, it is the best day's driving you'll ever do.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sh*t, the same day as Japfest !!!! and I have paid for it and am on the GTROC stand, so won't be able to make this one Colin, sorry


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

We'll miss you Steve but I'm sure you'll have a good time at Jap Fest. 

Place no. 3 just taken. That leaves 5 available. 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Place no. 4 taken - thanks Charlie Brown :thumbsup: List updated.

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Come on Geoff (Deposit Paid)
4. Charlie Brown (Deposit Paid)
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Been away for a few days but now back in the office. 

Anymore for anymore?

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Hot off the press if you want a read: Evo boys sharing the Performance Driver Course. It complements the written article in this months Evo Magazine :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Arcam - PM on its way reference this date. 

Please reply and let me know.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

3 places left now :thumbsup:

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Come on Geoff (Deposit Paid)
4. Charlie Brown (Deposit Paid)
5. Arcam (Fully Paid)
6. 
7. 
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm up for this - PM sent 

thanks
David R


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

And then there were 2 

PM replied to hairyaardvark :thumbsup:

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Come on Geoff (Deposit Paid)
4. Charlie Brown (Deposit Paid)
5. Arcam (Fully Paid)
6. hairyaardvark (Payment pending)
7. 
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the £££'s Hairy :thumbsup:

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Come on Geoff (Deposit Paid)
4. Charlie Brown (Deposit Paid)
5. Arcam (Fully Paid)
6. hairyaardvark (Fully Paid)
7. 
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Emails sent for balances due .... look forward to hearing from you :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Come on Geoff & Lindsaymac have switched places on this and the 18th April event. 

Just two places available.

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Charlie Brown (Fully Paid)
4. Arcam (Fully Paid)
5. hairyaardvark (Fully Paid)
6. Lindsaymac (Fully Paid)
7. 
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in please!!!! How do I pay??

edit: phoned, paid, sorted.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

And then there was one :clap:

Turbobungle ... just to clarify the date is the 15th May ... unless there's something else happening on the 18th (per your status)?

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Charlie Brown (Fully Paid)
4. Arcam (Fully Paid)
5. hairyaardvark (Fully Paid)
6. Lindsaymac (Fully Paid)
7. turbobungle (Fully Paid)
8. 

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

my mistake!!! status altered!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Is the 8th place still available?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Kamae said:


> Is the 8th place still available?


Right now it is. But not if you put your hand up  Shout if you would like the place. You'll need to pay straight away and give me all your details please :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll have to check the date and come back to you tomorrow, thanks


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Still one place available. 

Here is the latest news from CAT if you'd like a read. 

Jo


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

CATDT said:


> Still one place available.
> 
> Here is the latest news from CAT if you'd like a read.
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo, can you let us have some more information regarding the Nurburgring trip in August please, my mate just came back from Monday's event and can't stop going on about it!

Thanks


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> Hi Jo, can you let us have some more information regarding the Nurburgring trip in August please, my mate just came back from Monday's event and can't stop going on about it!
> 
> Thanks


Will do as soon as I have it. At this point the information I have is as per the newsletter:

Date: 23rd August
Circuit: Nordschleife
Price: circa £449 pre CAT discount

We've blocked the date and surroundings ... suggest you do to!

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CATDT said:


> Will do as soon as I have it. At this point the information I have is as per the newsletter:
> 
> Date: 23rd August
> Circuit: Nordschleife
> ...


+1 Please Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Last place still looking for an R35 owner :wavey:

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

A request from our Engineer for Saturday please Gentlemen. 

Make sure that your tyre pressures are correct before arriving at Millbrook. If they need adjustment ensure that Nitrogen is used, not air. 

As is often found prior to training, pressures are incorrect and need adjustment to the correct amount. 

However, there is no facility to do this at Millbrook. This could affect your tyres performance on the day. 

Therefore, please ensure you have checked them and adjusted them correctly if appropriate. If you are unsure of what they should be and/or need assistance, please check with your main dealer or respected tyre shop. 

Also please note:

The correct postcode for Millbrook is MK45 2JQ. Do not use that on our letterhead. You will be very disappointed 

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

The threat of me driving was obviously too much :chuckle:

Kevan F is going to join the group so we have a full house :runaway:

1. black dog (Fully Paid)
2. black dog Guest (Fully Paid)
3. Charlie Brown (Fully Paid)
4. Arcam (Fully Paid)
5. hairyaardvark (Fully Paid)
6. Lindsaymac (Fully Paid)
7. turbobungle (Fully Paid)
8. Kevan F (Fully Paid)

Potential Reserves

1. 
2.
3.

Look forward to meeting you all on Saturday.

Jo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to thank Jo, Colin and Paul for a most enjoyably day, with Jo's hospitality being second to none! The weather was fantastic with grip levels at maximum  Certain members (not saying who :chuckle managed to get their '35 sideways on the steering pad with plenty of tyre smoke, good effort chaps!

The gymkhana at the end of day was also great fun, I never thought I would get my boat feet into the pedal box of one of those Caterhams  big Lindsaymac (who should have some great pics for all to see) took the 1st place with a truly great performance!


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

It certainly was a great day ... and we were very lucky with the weather. Thanks to Paul, Colin and Jo for an awesome experience. It was great to learn so much about R35 dynamics amidst such experienced and knowledgeable company. Good to compare ownership notes and experiences with the other lads too......

Now how much can I pick up a decent Caterham for again?


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Had a fantastic day, was surprised just how much concentration it took to run at high speeds on the bowl, far more than on a motorway, sorry, I mean autobahn!

Glad to discover that a GTR can be held sideways albeit only in 1st gear! Only thing that would have improved the day for me would have been somewhere to try big sideways action in 2nd and 3rd gears although I think that was only me wanting that from the day!!

Colin, Jo & Co. were fantastic hosts, the weather was superb and it was nice to meet some more forum members, and congratulations (said through gritted teeth, LOL) to LindsayMac who pipped me to 1st place in the gymkhana!!

Biggest surprise of the day was from the Slab 9-5 demo car which was amazingly quick round the tight handling circuit when in the hands of Colin who really showed that the saying 'those that can, do and those that can't, teach' isn't always true!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

It was a great day and as always a very sociable and friendly bunch you all are :thumbsup:

Congratulations to the winners:

Quiz = Arcam
Driver of the Day = Charlie Brown
End of Day Gymkhana = Lindsay Mac with a winning time that puts him at place no. 2 on the Apron League Table :runaway:

We all had a very enjoyable day in your company and I know Paul & Colin appreciated your enthusiasm and feedback on your training experiences. 

Hope to see you again soon and Arcam I'll see you at the 'Ring if not before 

Jo


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Jo, I was just looking at your league table, I thought my time was a couple of tenths slower than LindsayMac's so would be on there too or is it only the fastest of the day that makes the list?? 

turbobungle


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> only the fastest of the day that makes the list??


Sorry Ross but it is only the fastest of the day that makes the league table. But for the record your time was quick at 29.21 :runaway:

Jo


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah well, should've concentrated on going straight I suppose!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> Ah well, should've concentrated on going straight I suppose!


But then it wouldn't have been you sat behind the wheel would it :chuckle:

Jo


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> Mods, can you delete my GTR day pics please as I forgot to edit out no. plates! will re-post without plates!!!


Lol, you forgot to edit out Milbrook too, mate


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> Lol, you forgot to edit out Milbrook too, mate


All was ok as we had permission from Millbrook on the day with the necessary Security Minder in attendance :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

*Great Day Out*

Gents and Jo

Great day, well worth the drive down from Scotland. Need to get back for more lessons I guess. I will be sending the group a link via email for the photo upload, I will doctor the number plates off the photos and link a few to the site. None of the drifting though for those idiots that tried it.........:chuckle:

Good times, thanks to Jo, Colin and Paul once again


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

some of LindsayMac's pics from the day


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Anyone who is a GTROC member and takes part in a CATDT event will receive, at no charge, a Millbrook circuit sticker for their car. We've only just recently sorted out the full list so apologies for the delay but these will now being going out to all members very soon. Oh, and not forgetting we do track stickers for all our events


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Anyone who is a GTROC member and takes part in a CATDT event will receive, at no charge, a Millbrook circuit sticker for their car. We've only just recently sorted out the full list so apologies for the delay but these will now being going out to all members very soon. Oh, and not forgetting we do track stickers for all our events


Outstanding! I am the good looking chap 2nd from the left in the above shots  Now just to find some more room for my stickers :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Anyone who is a GTROC member and takes part in a CATDT event will receive, at no charge, a Millbrook circuit sticker for their car. We've only just recently sorted out the full list so apologies for the delay but these will now being going out to all members very soon. Oh, and not forgetting we do track stickers for all our events


Still waiting for my Castle Combe stickers and that will be 3 of them now !!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

happy to have someone help me !


----------

